# العقل و الثالوث



## mahmod11 (31 أغسطس 2011)

هل يمكن ان ان نعرف ان الله ثالوت و في نفس الوقت واحد دون التعرف على الكتاب المقدس


----------



## عاشق بريطانيا. (31 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> هل يمكن ان ان نعرف ان الله ثالوت و في نفس الوقت واحد دون التعرف على الكتاب المقدس


 
للثالوث الأقدس، الله لم يظهر نفسه بالكامل في العهد القديم حسبما أتذكر 
ولكنه في عهد النعمه أظهر لنا الله نفسه وذاته ووضح لنا ماكان مخفي عن أتباع العهد القديم. 
مثال بسيط جدا. الماء واحد وجميعنا نعلم أن الماء واحد. ولكن له ثلاث حالات هى الغازية الصلبه والسائله، عندما ترى ثلج تعرف أنه في الحقيقة ماء، عندما ترى بخار تعرف أنه في الحقيقة ماء وعندما ترى سائل تعرف أنه ماء في حالته السائله، أي أنهم الثلاثه ماء تربطهم حقيقة واحده وأصل وذات واحده. هكذا هو الثالوث الأقدس، 
هاهو مثال من الطبيعه وهنالك الكثير وانت نفسك مثال للثالوث الأقدس.


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> هل يمكن ان ان نعرف ان الله ثالوت
> وفي نفس الوقت واحد *دون التعرف* على الكتاب المقدس


 
*بل لن نعرف الله المثلث الأقانيم ... إلا من الكتاب المقدس *

*فالكتاب المقدس هو أنفاس الله ذاته ... وفيه فكر الله المُعلن للبشر *

*.*


----------



## mahmod11 (31 أغسطس 2011)

انا اقصد بسؤالي انسان لم يعرف في حياته العهد القديم و العهد الجديد هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث بعقله  فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله و يفكر في الله يمكن ان يتعرف على ان الله واحد و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا


----------



## emad62 (31 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> انا اقصد بسؤالي انسان لم يعرف في حياته العهد القديم و العهد الجديد هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث بعقله فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله و يفكر في الله يمكن ان يتعرف على ان الله واحد و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا


 


عايز مثال عقلانى عشان تبدى تدخل فى مناقشه كالعاده

انظر الى نفسك

لك عقل يفكر

ولك جسم حى

ولك روح

لسانك فى جسمك ينطق من خلال عقلك

ايس هذا تثليثفى كيان واحد له اسم واحد

نقدر نفصل جسمك عن عقلك او روحك


اى حدعايز يجادل حيقول الانسان روحه تفارق جسمه قيموت 
اقول لك هذا مثال كيف يكون 
ثالوث فى واحد


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> انا اقصد بسؤالي انسان لم يعرف في حياته العهد القديم و العهد الجديد
> هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث بعقله
> فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله و يفكر في الله
> *يمكن ان يتعرف على ان الله واحد* و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا


 
*إذا فكَّر بقلب صادق ... وكان أمينًا مع نفسه *

*سيجد الله في الطبيعة ... لكن لابد من إكتمال الصورة *

*بالتعرُّف على فكرالله الكامل في الكتاب المقدس *
مزمور 19 : 1 
... *اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ* بِمَجْدِ اللهِ* وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ* بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ. ​رومية 10 : 17 
إِذاً الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ *وَالْخَبَرُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ*. ​.



​


----------



## Critic (31 أغسطس 2011)

> انا اقصد بسؤالي انسان لم يعرف في حياته العهد القديم و العهد الجديد هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث بعقله فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله و يفكر في الله يمكن ان يتعرف على ان الله واحد و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا


هل تريديه ان يعلم من وحى خياله حقائق عن الله دون ان يعلنها الله له ؟!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 أغسطس 2011)

يجب ان تعرف اولا الشي ثم تقتنع بيه بالعقل والقلب 

لكن كيف سوف تعرف الشي نفسه بدون اعلان عنه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 سبتمبر 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> انا اقصد بسؤالي انسان لم يعرف في حياته العهد القديم و العهد الجديد هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث بعقله فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله و يفكر في الله يمكن ان يتعرف على ان الله واحد و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا


 

تحياتي لك اخي في الانسانية

انت تقول كيف يعرف الانسان الثالوث الالهي دون الرجوع للكتاب المقدس وأعلان الله عن نفسه، وفي الوقت نفسه تناقض كلامك بقولك ( فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله ويفكر في الله) - والسؤال هنا كيف ستتعرف على الله إن لم يكن لديك إعلان منه؟ أي مصدر للوحي والكشف.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 سبتمبر 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> انا اقصد بسؤالي انسان لم يعرف في حياته العهد القديم و العهد الجديد هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث بعقله  فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله و يفكر في الله يمكن ان يتعرف على ان الله واحد و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا



*الله خلق العالم بكلمته (اللوغوس) و احياه بروحه القدوس و روحه و عقله لا ينفصلوا عنه لانهم منه و من جوهره و في نفس الوقت متمايزين عنه في العمل فقط او الوظيفه فما الصعب او المناقض للعقل في هذا؟؟؟

مع فارق التشبيه لانه لا يصح

انت كائن بنفسك و ذاتك انت و حي بروحك و لك عقل يفكر

انت مثلا محمود

روحك هي روح محمود

و عقلك هو عقل محمود

و لكنك روحك ليس عقلك

انت روح من روحه و عقل من عقله و ذات من ذاته

فهل بعد هذا الثالوث غير معقول او مناقض للعقل

فكر و قول لي

انا اعذرك لاني مررت بنفس الاشكاليه زمان بس لما تفهم و تسئل ربنا انه يرزقك الفهم هتفهم بسرعه

سلام الرب لك​*


----------



## mahmod11 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> يجب ان تعرف اولا الشي ثم تقتنع بيه بالعقل والقلب
> 
> لكن كيف سوف تعرف الشي نفسه بدون اعلان عنه


 
ان الانسان عندما يتامل الطبيعة ويستعمل عقله لا رغباته يعلم يقينا ان الله موجود و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا كما يدعي الملحدون و يعلم ايضا بواسطة عقله دون ان يتعرف على كتاب سماوي انه لا يمكن ان يكون هناك اكثر من اله  ولكن هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث ايضا بواسطة عقله


----------



## mahmod11 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للاعضاء الاخرين استخدموا عقولهم للبرهان على الثالوث و لكن من منطلق كتابي ساوضح مثلا 8 تساوي 2 قد يقول لي البعض لا . انا اقول له
 باستعمال عقلي انها نعم  8 تساوي 2 
كم دائرتين في 8 
2 
ادن 8 تساوي 2 صحيحة هل من معارض


----------



## Critic (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مازال سؤالى قائما


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> ولكن هل يمكن ان يتعرف على *الثالوث* ايضا بواسطة *عقله*



*الثالوث هو قدس أقداس المعرفة الكتابية *

*الحجرة الداخليه الخاصة جدًا لمعرفة الابن لأبوه *

*فمن غير المعقول أن يعرف الناس خارج البيت أقوال المَلِك لابنه *

*أقول المَلِك لأولاده تفوق وتسمو عن أفكار رافضي الدخول لقصر المَلِك *

*كن من أبناء المَلِك ... يُعطيك المَلِك فهمًا ... من هو *

.


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> باستعمال عقلي انها نعم 8 تساوي 2
> كم دائرتين في 8 ... 2
> ادن 8 تساوي 2 صحيحة هل من معارض


 
*عزيزي *

*8 لا تساوي 2*

*8 تتكون من دائرتين ... ولا تساوي 2 ... صاحب العقل يميِّز *

*الحساب ليس هو الرسم ... هنااااااااااااااااااااك فرق كبيييييييييييير *

.


----------



## fouad78 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> انا اقصد بسؤالي انسان لم يعرف في حياته العهد القديم و العهد الجديد هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث بعقله فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله و يفكر في الله يمكن ان يتعرف على ان الله واحد و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا


وكيف يمكن للعقل المحدود أن يُدرك الله الغير محدود هذا الأمر مرفوض حتى في الإسلام
كما أني أخالفك أن الإنسان يمكن أن يعرف أن الله واحد
لأن الإنسان لا يعرف عن الله إلا عن طريق ما يعلنه الله له
أي عن طريق الأنبياء والكتب المقدسة​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> ان الانسان عندما يتامل الطبيعة ويستعمل عقله لا رغباته يعلم يقينا ان الله موجود و لا يمكن ان لا يكون موجودا كما يدعي الملحدون و يعلم ايضا بواسطة عقله دون ان يتعرف على كتاب سماوي انه لا يمكن ان يكون هناك اكثر من اله  ولكن هل يمكن ان يتعرف على الثالوث ايضا بواسطة عقله



*نعم بالتأمل فى الكون والطبيعة تعرف انه هناك هناك خالق لهذا الكون لكن من هو هذا الخالق ما طبيعته وما صفاته 
هذة تعرفها من اعلان الله عن نفسه 
مثلا انت تعرف ان اسمى نانسى وانى شخصية حقيقية وموجودة بالفعل  لانى اناقشك الان فى هذا الموضوع ,لكن لا تعرف من هى نانسى وما هى صفاتها وما هى طبيعتها وما هى شخصيتها وماذا تحب وماذا تكره 
لن تعرف الا اذا اعلنت لك انا عن نفسى وعرفتك انا على شخصيتى 
وهذا مافعله الله ,التأمل يجعلك تدرك ان هناك خالق وهذا الادراك يدفعك لكى تعرف من هو هذا الخالق ولكى تعرف يجب ان تقرأ ما اعلنه هذا الخالق عن نفسه فى كلمته فى الكتاب المقدس 
الكتاب بيقول الايمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله 
وكلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس 
*


----------



## Philoxinos (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*الله لم يمنحنا عقلاً وكفى جاعلاً من معرفته أحجية نجول نبحث عن حلّها، وإنّما وضع أمام العقل الكتب المقدّسة (الوحي)، والتي بها يعرّفنا عن نفسه.*
*ورغم ذلك فقبل أن تُكتب الكتب المقدّسة، كان الربّ يوحي بمعرفته للبشر من خلال خليقته، سواء الفلاسفة أو عوام الشعب. فمن الفلاسفة كثيرون تكلّموا عن الله العلّة وعن اللوغوس وغيرها من الأمور التي كانت قريبةً بعض الشيء من المسيحية. ولكن هذه الأمور بقيت ظلالاً حتّى في كتب العهد القديم إلى أن أعلنها الابن الكلمة حين تجسّد هو بذاته.*

*لكن يا أخي العزيز أتدرك ما معنى المعرفة الحقيقة (معرفة الله) إنّها ولا بالعقل يمكن الوصول إليها. إنّها حياةٌ نشعر بها داخلنا (ملكوت الله داخلكم).*
*ففي المسيحية نسمّيهم (عارفين) من وصلوا لأعلى درجات العلاقة مع الله إلى حد الذوبان.
وبركة الربّ تكون معك
*​


----------



## emad62 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> بالنسبة للاعضاء الاخرين استخدموا عقولهم للبرهان على الثالوث و لكن من منطلق كتابي ساوضح مثلا 8 تساوي 2 قد يقول لي البعض لا . انا اقول له
> باستعمال عقلي انها نعم 8 تساوي 2
> كم دائرتين في 8
> 2
> ادن 8 تساوي 2 صحيحة هل من معارض


 

اسوء شى ان تجد ما تحاوره طفلا 
 يدعى الحكمه وهو فى اسفل الغباء
باى منطق تفكر
 هل عرضنا عليك فزوره
 هل لعبنا معاك لعبه عروستى
 ايه الهبل ده
 ايه لعب العيال ده
 ما ها السخف
االى ه


----------



## emad62 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

انت كنت لا تقبل الثليث والتوحيد بفكرك 
 اتينا ببرهان يقلبه العقل
مش تفضح نفسك 
 وتضحك النا س عليك
بصراحه انا مكسوف ليك سلف
زى ما يقولوا


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

emad62 قال:


> عايز مثال عقلانى عشان تبدى تدخل فى مناقشه كالعاده
> 
> انظر الى نفسك
> 
> ...


 ان ماقلته غير صحيح فهدا لا يوضح التثليث فعندما يدكر الانسان العقل لا بد ان يضيف اليه العاطفة او رغبات الانسان يعني هناك 4 وليس 3


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> فعندما يدكر الانسان العقل لا بد ان يضيف


جبتها منين دي ؟


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إذا فكَّر بقلب صادق ... وكان أمينًا مع نفسه *
> 
> *سيجد الله في الطبيعة ... لكن لابد من إكتمال الصورة *
> 
> ...


انا لا اوافقك فعقل الانسان يمكن ان يعرف الله في صفاته و يدرك انه اله واحد و لكن هل يمكن ان يدرك بعقله الثالوث .


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*الكتاب المقدس يجيبك :*
*1 كو 2*
*10 فَأَعْلَنَهُ اللهُ لَنَا نَحْنُ بِرُوحِهِ. لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يَفْحَصُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أَعْمَاقَ اللهِ.
11 لأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟ هكَذَا أَيْضًا أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ.*

*لا يمكن ان نعرف تفاصيل عن الله بغير اعلان من الله نفسه بالوحى المقدس من الروح القدس*
*لو ان الاعلان الالهى يمكن الوصول له بالعقل لما كان هناك حاجة لهذا الاعلان ولما سمى اعلان من الاساس !

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> انا لا اوافقك فعقل الانسان يمكن ان يعرف الله في صفاته و يدرك انه اله واحد و لكن هل يمكن ان يدرك بعقله الثالوث .



ممكن تقول لي اية طبيعة الله ؟ هل خشب مثلا ام روح ام نار ام ماء ام ماذا ؟

تفضل ..


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي في الانسانية
> 
> انت تقول كيف يعرف الانسان الثالوث الالهي دون الرجوع للكتاب المقدس وأعلان الله عن نفسه، وفي الوقت نفسه تناقض كلامك بقولك ( فالانسان عندما يستخدم عقله ويفكر في الله) - والسؤال هنا كيف ستتعرف على الله إن لم يكن لديك إعلان منه؟ أي مصدر للوحي والكشف.


  فعندما يتامل الانسان في الطبيعة في كل ما يوجد فيها من الانسان نفسه و السماء الواسعة و الشمس و الليل الى اخره و يفكر في هده الامور سيتعرف في النهاية على ان الله اله واحد دون ان يعلن الله له دلك في الكتاب و لكن بشرط ان يبتعد عن رغباته هو  وعواطفه  و الا فلن يصل الى شيء . لان الانسان اما ان يتبع عقله او ان يتبع رغباته


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ممكن تقول لي اية طبيعة الله ؟ هل خشب مثلا ام روح ام نار ام ماء ام ماذا ؟
> 
> تفضل ..


  هدا الموضوع لا يتحدث عن هده الامور و لكن يتحدث عن العقل و مقدرته على اتبات هل الثالوث حقيقة  ام لا


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هدا الموضوع لا يتحدث عن هده الامور و لكن يتحدث عن العقل و مقدرته على اتبات هل الثالوث حقيقة  ام لا


عارف ، لكن انت خلطت وقلت :



> انا لا اوافقك فعقل الانسان يمكن ان يعرف الله *في صفاته* و يدرك انه اله واحد و لكن هل يمكن ان يدرك *بعقله الثالوث* .


هو الثالوث صفة أم كيان ولهذا الكيان جوهر ؟


المهم اني سألتك سؤالين ولم تجب :

			  			#*22* 
			  			#*25*


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لو ان الاعلان الالهى يمكن الوصول له بالعقل لما كان هناك حاجة لهذا الاعلان ولما سمى اعلان من الاساس !*


  هدا غير صحيح .هناك حاجة. و هو ان يؤكده الله و انه حقيقة


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هدا غير صحيح .هناك حاجة. و هو ان يؤكده الله و انه حقيقة


كل تعليقاتك تدل انك غير فاهم لما ترد عليه !

انت تقول هناك حاجة ، والمقتبس يتكلم عن " الإعلان " ، فالإعلان تم بالفعل ، والله اكد على هذا ، هل سترد على اسئلتي ام ستضيع وقتنا في هذا الكلام ؟


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جبتها منين دي ؟


بعد تاملي في الطبيعة و جدت ان الانسان اما ان يتبع عقله و اما ان يتبع ما يشتهيه و بالتالي هناك 2 تضيفهم الى الروح و الجسد ستكون 4 و بالتالي الانسان لا يوضح التالوث


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> بعد تاملي


انت فاكر نفسك على البلاج قاعد تتأمل ؟

بقول لك جبتها منين ، تبقى تقول لي من المصدر الفلاني الصفحة الفلانية ..

بالطبع كلامك التالي هو خطأ ولكن لنعرف في البداية من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام وبعدها سأفند هذا الكلام المأمل ..


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كل تعليقاتك تدل انك غير فاهم لما ترد عليه !
> 
> انت تقول هناك حاجة ، والمقتبس يتكلم عن " الإعلان " ، فالإعلان تم بالفعل ، والله اكد على هذا ، هل سترد على اسئلتي ام ستضيع وقتنا في هذا الكلام ؟


  سارد على الاسئلة التي في صميم الموضوع و الباقي لا. لانها لا علاقة لها بالموضوع المحدد


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انت فاكر نفسك على البلاج قاعد تتأمل ؟
> 
> بقول لك جبتها منين ، تبقى تقول لي من المصدر الفلاني الصفحة الفلانية ..
> 
> بالطبع كلامك التالي هو خطأ ولكن لنعرف في البداية من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام وبعدها سأفند هذا الكلام المأمل ..


  دور العقل هو هدا . ان يتامل بمعنى ان يتفكر  وليس بمعنى ان يتفرج


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> سارد على الاسئلة التي في صميم الموضوع و الباقي لا. لانها لا علاقة لها بالموضوع المحدد


إذن ابشر ، سيتم حذف الموضوع او اغلاقه وربما ايقاف عضويتك ، لانك تألف من عندك وعندما نسألك عن مصدر كلامك تهرب من السؤال بهذه الحجج الفارغة وكأن الكلام بالمزاج ..
وانا اوضحت في الإقتباس السابق لك انك اخطأت في فهم كلامه العربي ولم تعلق ، وهذا دليل انك تكتب ما لا تفهم ..


----------



## apostle.paul (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> اما ان يتبع عقله و اما ان يتبع ما يشتهيه


*ايه دا يا استاذ اللى انت بتقوله
شهوة الانسان او احساساته مهى نفسه 
والنفس البشرية من الكيان الانسان
عقله هو المتحكم فى شهوته وفى قراراته
انت بتقول ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو دا مناقشة الثالوث عقلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الثالوث حتمية عقلية وان كانت فائقة الادراك البشرى تقتضى بمعرفة حقيقتها معرفة كينونة الله السرمدية الفائقة والقائمة بذاتها وغير المحتاجة لاخر 
فعلاقة الاب بكلمته بروحه علاقة ازلية توضح ان الذات الالهية دائرة ازلية و  كيان قائم بذاته دون الحاجة لاخر ان يقيمه لكى يشعر بوجوده او يتبادل معه علاقة
فالاله قائم بذاته ومكتفى بذاته بداخل ذاته ولا يحتاج لاخر بناءا على فهم علاقة الاله بكلمته الكائن فى حضنه وروحه  
هو دا الثالوث عقلا
يعطينا لاهوت الاله الكامل فى ذاته.........
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> دور العقل هو هدا . ان يتامل بمعنى ان يتفكر  وليس بمعنى ان يتفرج


لم اسألك هذا السؤال ، سألتك عن مصدر كلامك وليس معناه ، هل تفهم العربية ؟


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هناك احد الاعضاء وصفني بالطفل . هدا غير صحيح يا بني 

ساوضح ان 8 هو 2 و 2 هو 8


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هناك احد الاعضاء وصفني بالطفل . هدا غير صحيح يا بني


لو كان دقيق لوصف الطفل بك ..



> ساوضح ان 8 هو 2 و 2 هو 8



2 اية و 8 اية ؟! انت عندك كام سنة ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*متابع .......*


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا قبل ان ابرهن على دلك سابين اولا ان 4 هو 1 و 1 هو 4

نفترض رباعي الشكل مثل المستطيل لناخد مثلا الباب
عندنا باب من الدهب الخالص يتكون من 4 احرف لنسميه ا ب ج د 
كل حرف هو دهب خالص 
ا هو دهب خالص 
ب هو دهب خالص
ج هو دهب خالص 
د هو دهب خالص 

وكل هؤلاء الاربعة هو دهب خالص واحد 

ومنه 4 هو 1   وبنفس الطريقة نبرهن على 1 هو 4 
ادن  4=1
في الرياضيات نجد انه عندما نضرب متساوية في نفس العدد لا يتغير شيئ
نضرب طرفي المتساوية في 2 نحصل على 
8=2 

ادن 8 هو 2 
و  2 هو 8

هل من معارض


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

طالما الموضوع دخل في الكلام الفارغ ، اوريك مقامك ،



> ومنه 4



اربعة دي وحدتها اية ؟



> هو 1



الواحد ده وحدته اية ؟


----------



## mahmod11 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طالما الموضوع دخل في الكلام الفارغ ، اوريك مقامك ،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معدرة 
 جوابي الاخير لن يستوعبه من ليس له مستوى جيد في الرياضيات لان فيه بعض المصطلحات الرياضية


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> جوابي الاخير لن يستوعبه من ليس له مستوى جيد في الرياضيات لان فيه بعض المصطلحات الرياضية


سنرى من هو الذي لا يفقه في الرياضيات ، ولكن هل تريني مستواك ؟

اكرر لك المشاركة التي هربت منها :

			  			#*42*


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هدا غير صحيح .هناك حاجة. و هو ان يؤكده الله و انه حقيقة


*لست انت من يحدد !*
*انت تسال و نحن نجيبك كمسيحيين*
*الكتاب المقدس اخبرنا ان الاعلان عن تفاصيل تخص الله يعلنه الله نفسه لان امور الله لا يدركها الا روحه*

*نحن نعلم بديهيا بوجود اله*
*اما تفاصيله تحتاج لاعلان و لا يمكن استنتاجها غيبا*
*ان كان لك رأى مختلف فهو لا يمثلنا !*


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لست انت من يحدد !*
> *انت تسال و نحن نجيبك كمسيحيين*




بالظبط. 
لذلك يُغلق بسب التغليط والخروج عن تخصص القسم


----------



## mahmod11 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*تتمة موضوع العقل و الثالوث*

انا  لا احدد شيئا 
ان موضوعي كان بسيطا جدا و هو اثبات بالعقل الثالوث . بينما الاعضاء وشكرا على اجوبتهم  ياخدون الثالوث و يبرهنون  عليه و هدا خارج عن الموضوع لان الموضوع اسمه العقل و الثالوث 
و ليس الثالوث و العقل 
 الواو هنا واو التتابع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تتمة موضوع العقل و الثالوث*

اتفضل في هذا الموضوع هو في نفس السياق حتي لا يحصل تشتت بين موضوعين بنفس السؤال

إضغط هنا 
*الثالوث*             ‏


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تتمة موضوع العقل و الثالوث*




> ان موضوعي كان بسيطا جدا و هو اثبات بالعقل الثالوث


هذه الجملة تحتوي على " مر " عقلي ، فكيف تثبت كيان بالعقل ؟

يعني مثلا لما اقول لك ان الله روح ، تقدر تثبت ان الله روح ؟ وما هى ماهية الروح ؟



> العقل و الثالوث
> و ليس الثالوث و العقل


صراحة ، سقطة اخرى منك تضاف الى سقطاتك المنطقية التي اريتك اياها في الموضوع السابق وهربت منها ، فما العلاقة بين البرهنة على الثالوث وبين ، العقل والثالوث وما الإختلاف عن الثالوث والعقل ؟



> الواو هنا واو التتابع




وهذا هو الخطأ الرابع تقريبا لك عقليا ، حيث ان الثالوث ليس فكرة إختراعية بالعقل لكي تقول " العقل و الثالوث  " بل هو كيان قائم بالفعل وانت تحاول ان تفهمه بالعقل ، فإن كان الثالوث غير موجود فكيف ستفهم غير الموجود بالعقل ؟ لأنه لابد ان يكون كائنا لكي يتم فهمه ، ام انك تقول بفهم غير الموجود أصلا ؟

 تحياتي لسقطاتك المنطقية..


----------

